# hello from BC



## palatial (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi! New MAC addict here...I am very excited about this new little hobby!!

I hope to get to know you all soon! Some of you might recognize my username from LiveJournal, I've been posting a little bit recently in the mac_cosmetics community


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great that you found your way here! You'll fit right in with the rest of us addicts.


----------



## Janice (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see you over here as well, I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## msmack (Apr 20, 2007)

welcome fellow B.C.'er!


----------



## juli (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! See you around the forum


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Palatial!  Thanks for joining us!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## user79 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad zou joined!


----------

